# R/C Flying Clubs



## Will.i.am (Jul 15, 2008)

Do you know of any model flying clubs in Cyprus. I live in Larnaca??


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

There is an area close to the amenity tip at Tersefanou where people fly model aircraft. They were flying planes there yesterday afternoon about 2pm. I don't know its a club or just an informal meeting point.

Take the first turning off the Larnaca-Limassol motorway (Klavdia). Just after the turning to Kalo Chorio there is a turning (left) towards Tersefanou. Follow this road past the tip (2-3 miles) and you will see the area on your left just before you get to the outskirts of Tersefanou village. This is where the golf course is to be built. The area is in the open and has a couple of sort of metal stands/market stalls. The locals also seem to do shooting here sometimes.


----------



## Will.i.am (Jul 15, 2008)

BabsM said:


> There is an area close to the amenity tip at Tersefanou where people fly model aircraft. They were flying planes there yesterday afternoon about 2pm. I don't know its a club or just an informal meeting point.
> 
> Take the first turning off the Larnaca-Limassol motorway (Klavdia). Just after the turning to Kalo Chorio there is a turning (left) towards Tersefanou. Follow this road past the tip (2-3 miles) and you will see the area on your left just before you get to the outskirts of Tersefanou village. This is where the golf course is to be built. The area is in the open and has a couple of sort of metal stands/market stalls. The locals also seem to do shooting here sometimes.


Thanks for the info I went there today. And meet the local flyers I will be going next week.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Is it a club or just a gathering of like-minded people?


----------



## Will.i.am (Jul 15, 2008)

*R/C Planes*



BabsM said:


> Is it a club or just a gathering of like-minded people?


I think it's a club?? but with the language barrier. I think it's a club the people are very friendly and made me welcome.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Will.i.am said:


> I think it's a club?? but with the language barrier. I think it's a club the people are very friendly and made me welcome.



That's good to know. Thank you


----------

